# More Deconstruction



## hargadale (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you eat an elephant???? One bite at a time!!! I decided to devote most of the day removing more components that will be unused. Keeping with my plan not to destroy the parts, I seperated the exaust pipe from the muffler at the flamge. I pulled out the bolts holding the top of the rubber hangers fom muffler and pipe. Between the maniflold flange and the catalytic converter is a flex pipe. rhere is a ridgid hanger on either side of the flex. I removed the bolts and the exaust system was out. I pulled off the heat sheilds. Next I removed the fuel system. I had run the remaining gas (petrol) out of the car by driving it up hill away from the house. when it was all gone the engine stopped I turned around and coasted the car back into the garage. Underneath the car I removed the fuel pump. I plugged the hoses with short peices of wooden dowels. Then I removed the fill pipe and its vent. Back under the car I dropped the hangers on the wye of the emergency brake, unbolted the tank and fiddled around with it until I figured out the trick of getting it out. I unhooked the emission hoses and the tank was removed! Not a drop of gasoline was spilled. 
I wanted to get the heater core out. OH GOODY... haven't seen an easy car heater to work on since the '52 Chevy pickup! I dove into the the task around 10:00, by noon I realized the whole dashboard had to come out. I ate a quick lunch and went right back at it. At 14:00 the dash was loose, but still attached. I pulled off heater control cables, started unhooking cable plugs, removed the instrument cluster, dropped the steering column and ... cut... the ground wire! (I know... I said I wasn't going to do that!) By four I had the Dash out the heater core removed and the blower and housing out. I had screws, bolts, clips, ducting, plastic thingys, switches and electronic boxes everywhere. But I got it out!!! I decided to be very brave and remove the wiring harness from the dash. The wiring in the car is VERY messy. I think I can eliminate the stuff I don't need. I sorted bagged and stored the parts. Rolled the car outside and hosed down the interior space. I washed out the dirt and dog hair. Rolled it back into the grage and was done by five.


----------

